# Chicks first time outside



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like the second one with those tiny peeps on high alert.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

They are adorable, especially the one with the 'Petey' circle around her eye!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Going out for the first time is so precious.After the initial shock for 5 seconds,they act like they've been doing it their whole life.Had mine out but had to bring them back in because of the weather being cold and wet.We might have a light frost tomorrow morning.CM,did you end up with an Ameraucauna/Cochin mix ?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Out of nine 8 are EE/ Cochin mix. My favorite looks like he's going to have muffs and a beard but his legs are fully feathered like a Cochin


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They are adorable! It's amazing what they do without being taught. Chicks are just so cute, but I don't have to tell you that.


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

Adorable! We just did it for the first time yesterday with our 04/18 babies. So cute! Too bad its cold and rainy today and they are stuck back inside!


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

They look like they aren't too sure about that adventure.


----------



## Melanie1975 (Jul 14, 2016)

I dont mean to barge in on this thread but i am having difficulities maneuvering around this site..I have a question regarding temps for my 5 week old chicks.
They are in a coop tonight for the first time w/o heat or light source and its supposed to go to around 46 degrees..do I need to worry about the temp? AND do I need to have a light on all night? Again, I am sorry for ease dropping on this thread..adorable pics though!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't apologise, that's why we're all here. 

Even fully feathered some have issues with temps that low. If you find them piled up in a corner then it was a bit too chilly for them. If they cry non stop they are telling you they are not comfortable. 

If you can, watch to see what they do. If they don't hang out under the light during the day then they don't need it. At night, I would leave it on. I used a red bulb, it was less eye opening than a pure white.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Melanie, I would put a heat lamp in one area just in case. If they all plant themselves under the heat lamp, they need it.


----------

